#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > آموزشی: حل مشکل بسته شدن اکسل بدون سوال پرسیدن جهت ذخیره یا عدم ذخیره

## nekooee

سلام
گاهی نرم افزارهای مختلف باعث تغییراتی در رجیستری شده و مشکلاتی را برای آفیس از جمله word و excel به وجود میاورند. از جمله این مشکلات عدم سوال پرسیدن excel یا word جهت ذخیره سازی فایل در حال بسته شدن است. جهت رفع مشکل ابتدا در run دستور زیر را اجرا نمایید:


```
Excel /unregserver
```

سپس دستور زیر را اجرا نمایید:


```
Excel /regserver
```

به این ترتیب تنظیمات رجیستری به حالت پیشفرض برگشته و مشکل حل می شود.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

